# HELP!!!!!! My stingray is soo pale **UPDATE** she seems alright now :)



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I got home from work and my stingray is very pale in colour

-marble motoro
-eating sinking massivour pellets and she ate last night
-ammonia 0
-nitrite 0
-nitrate 15
-water temp 79

she seems just as active as yesterday swimming around

WILL UPDATE AS THE NIGHT GOES ON

Left pic is the pale one and the right pic is her normal color


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

breathing seems normal
I have plenty of air going into the water


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

PH?

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

6.0 and every test i did 3 times


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

no test is out of the ordinary. Could it be constipation? she did eat alot of pellets yesterday. Thats the only thing she will eat I've tried to starve a her few months back and everything.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Not a good sign check for ammonia Nitrates nitrite and do a water change 60% ASAP lots of oxygen pale =no good also is slime coat coming off


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Snap a picture


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

i had a bad experience with prime when wc with tigrinus and stingray.

Your given testing result is normal. Might be a little on the low end on the ph. What is your gh and kh like? Any chance you get test with a tds meter?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

water change asap they go south fast. Get a pic please what substate you using?how long have you had it? If its moving and eating thats a good sign does it burry itself alot? Is it patchy? Haha lots of questions but trying to help


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

i added a pic. not sure if it worked though. She is still pale but not as bad. I have had her for 5 months and i have black sand that she has never had "rug" burn from or anything. I also did a 50 percent water change. She is pale all over not blotchy.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

oh and she hasn't buried herself since the first month i had her


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

MEDHBSI said:


> i added a pic. not sure if it worked though. She is still pale but not as bad. I have had her for 5 months and i have black sand that she has never had "rug" burn from or anything. I also did a 50 percent water change. She is pale all over not blotchy.


You added a pic of your pay stub....


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

K fixed pictures the one ono the left is the pale pic and the one on the right is the normal pic


----------

